# Cuz's 40 Breeder Journal



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

I picked up a couple 40 breeders at Petco during the $1/gallon sale, 1 will be sitting empty until Baby Rhoms come back around and the other will be home to my Ruby Red Spilo. This thread is about the the Spilo tank...i'll be building a stand/canopy, wiring/attaching a t5 light fixture and painting the background of the tank. Here's a pic of the tanks









Here's the start of the stand build...top of the frame on the top, bottom of the frame on the bottom







complete frame


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Can't wait to see the finished products, Cuz!...I'll be keeping track of this thread!...


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

These tank build threads/journals are badass! I'll be watching this thread too.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Before i go further, the tank is going in my bedroom so I'm building the stand to match my bedroom furniture...here's a pick of my nightstand








Put the skin on the frame





























Painted the skin black


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Da said:


> These tank build threads/journals are badass! I'll be watching this thread too.


Stand is finished..just gotta load the pics, they'll be up soon


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice! Are you putting doors on the stand, if so were you able to find similar handles to your nightstand?

Looking good btw


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Cabinet grade plywood....before stain







After stain








attached the stained plywood and trim


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

absolutely amazing what you're building
that stand when done in a store would sell for a couple hundred easy

already looks nice. i can already see how itll all come together. cant wait for more pics


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

cabinet door with handle








attached door....finished





























The stand matches my bedroom furniture perfectly


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice stand! Looks better then most you see in stores...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

cuz...
AMAZING


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

Awesome workmanship, I would be proud to have that in my living room. Great job!


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Very impressive Cuz,hey i need a stand for my 125,i'll pay the air fare you to come here.......


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Nice work cuz!!! Looks freakin' amazing!!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

You've done a great looking job !!!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Very good craftsmenship there, Cuz!...







....Maybe you can make some wooden dummies that can keep Jay Cutler upright?!...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

holy crap man









amazing job... looks like it came with the bedroom furniture


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Da said:


> holy crap man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bob...if you ever need a cabinet to keep your bagels in, let me know


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Painting the background black...if u never painted a background before make sure you setup a light inside the tank







1st coat







2nd







3rd







4th







5th and last coat


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Nice! You going planted or nah?


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Back and forth,LOL


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

e46markus said:


> Nice! You going planted or nah?


yeah, just a simple low light setup tho...some crypt balansae, dwarf sag and a couple annubis plant


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

you can find th e rest of this build thread on piranhakeepers,com


----------



## PeachSoda21 (Aug 30, 2011)

nice great work on the stand looks perfect


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Awesome mate cant w8 2 see more!!!


----------

